# Start iMac without keyboard?



## LH5 (Dec 21, 2005)

How can I start up/boot up an iMac without having the keyboard connected. When I try I get an error message. I want to use iMac as display only. 

Any AppleScript or Terminal command?

Thanks
LH5


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 21, 2005)

What's the error message? AFAIK it shouldn't be a problem. Also, what model iMacc, and what OS version are you using?


----------



## mosx86 (Dec 21, 2005)

LH5 said:
			
		

> How can I start up/boot up an iMac without having the keyboard connected. When I try I get an error message. I want to use iMac as display only.
> 
> Any AppleScript or Terminal command?
> 
> ...



What's the error message?  What kind of iMac is it?


----------



## LH5 (Dec 22, 2005)

The error message I got was "Could not find wireless keyboard", so it looks like that it is looking for the wireless keyboard, because it could not find the other one. Is there a way to disable this?

G5 OSX 10.4 (newest model)

Thanks
Lutz


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 22, 2005)

just ignore the message...  press cancel.


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 22, 2005)

Using a *wired* usb keyboard and mouse, disable any bluetooth wireless keyboards and mice in the Bluetooth panel of System Preferences. You could even turn off bluetooth power in the same panel.


----------



## LH5 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for everybody's help - I will turn off Bluetooth.


----------

